# My 200SX SE-R



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Finally, a pic of my baby. If you don't see the pic, right click the red "x", click properties, copy the shortcut and paste it to your browser, then view.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Oooh,
Lucino Grille, my favorite bumper (which I never got back) and quality rims. Nice setup. Paint your headlights and turn signalls for that sinister look.

Seth


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what do you mean "which I never got back" seth... lookin good. I like a lot. reminds me of mine, but mine wont be seen for 2 more weeks... got some new upgrades in the mail 
Very nice. I love it!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice ride!Gotta love that grille


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Clean looking car :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *what do you mean "which I never got back" seth... *


Got damage to my first, delaer replaced it with a 97 bumper instead of the 98 one.

Seth


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



DryBoy said:


> *what do you mean "which I never got back" seth... lookin good. I like a lot. reminds me of mine, but mine wont be seen for 2 more weeks... got some new upgrades in the mail
> Very nice. I love it! *


im dying to see ur car... ive been reading about it 4 a while and u have the same ideas i have for mods. hurry up and post some pix!!


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

We're sorry!
The Webshots page you have requested has either moved or no longer exists.

Click here to visit the community.webshots.com or wait a few seconds and you will be redirected.

If you are looking for the Webshots Desktop Software, visit the download page. 
-------------------------------------

i wanna see it


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

very clean.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

what size rims are those? they look like maybe 16?


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Oooh,
> Lucino Grille, my favorite bumper (which I never got back) and quality rims. Nice setup. Paint your headlights and turn signalls for that sinister look.
> 
> Seth *


If I can find a set of black corners, I'll get the black headlights. It's impossible to find a reasonably priced set of stealth corners.
And to Blu200sx: they're 16's.
And just for knowledge, my grill is an Erebuni grill. Looks very similar to the Lucino grill without having to pay to import it. Thanks to everyone for the compliments.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey WickedSR20... is that your SR20VE powered 200SX or just your other one 

Do you have pics of your install or ur VE engine


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

cool car, i want the corners, sideskirts, and grille 

btw, is that your DE or VE ?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ha that was a bit weird.....
not only did you reply to the last post one minute after I posted, but you also did it again, in a diff. part of the forum, one minute later asking the same question I did.....
stalker...


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You dont' need to spend a dime (ok $4 for a can of gloss black paint). You have projector/halos which can be disassembled and painted, and you have euro-clears which are unpainted stealths. I took a close look at my corners and either they are just bare black plastic inside or painted. So I imagine you can paint them using the same procedure for painting the headlights.

Seth


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *hey WickedSR20... is that your SR20VE powered 200SX or just your other one *


 
That is my DE. The VE is under the blue car cover behind it.



> *Do you have pics of your install or ur VE engine  *


Coming real soon. My black car was my first digicam pic and was testing my ability to post pics. A lot has and is being done to make that car look as USDM as possible. Going full sleeper mode with the VE. It's working, as a friend looked at the motor and couldn't tell the difference in the two motors. If I can fool some of those Honda/Acura boys, this will confuse the masses pretty well.



> *not only did you reply to the last post one minute after I posted, but you also did it again, in a diff. part of the forum, one minute later asking the same question I did.....
> stalker... *


 Completely unintentional.  



> _Originally posted by sethwas_
> *You dont' need to spend a dime (ok $4 for a can of gloss black paint). You have projector/halos which can be disassembled and painted, and you have euro-clears which are unpainted stealths. I took a close look at my corners and either they are just bare black plastic inside or painted. So I imagine you can paint them using the same procedure for painting the headlights.*


I don't have the grapefruits to tear apart my corners. Scared to mess them up somehow, so I'll hold out hope. Plus, if I can find the black corners, I can put my clear ones on my other 200.


----------

